# VSTBuzz: 50% off “Sunbird” Acoustic Guitar by Acoustic Samples.



## VSTBuzz (Feb 17, 2016)

*Deal*: 50% off *“Sunbird” Acoustic Guitar* by Acoustic Samples.

*Value*: €129.00
*Discount*: 50%
*Price*: €64.49

*Grab the deal now on* www.vstbuzz.com/deals/50-off-sunbird-acoustic-guitar-by-acoustic-samples!

The Sunbird library is based on a 1962 Gibson Hummingbird acoustic guitar.

It was recorded with multiple mics for stereo and mono options and through the pickup for amp simulation. Its stunning for every style of music including folk, pop, rock, acoustic, instrumental, underscore and much more!

*Grab the deal now on* www.vstbuzz.com/deals/50-off-sunbird-acoustic-guitar-by-acoustic-samples!


----------



## goodgrief! (Feb 17, 2016)

Anybody have any experience with this library? Would be nice to hear a first-hand real-user review...


----------



## drumman (Feb 17, 2016)

No real world experience (yet), but here are some YouTube vids from Acoustic Samples explaining the instrument (except the last one which is a review). I will be picking this up for sure. I find the ability to make extensive and varied strum patterns quite appealing. Hopefully other folks will comment.

General


Features




Review


Whoa! I thought just the links would post. Sorry for the monster-sized response.


----------



## tmm (Feb 17, 2016)

This has been near the top of my "to-buy" list for so long... finally pulled the trigger! Couldn't pass it up at 50% off. Downloading now, and can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Fleer (Feb 17, 2016)

It's twice the size of their GD-6 but the same number of samples. I need this!


----------



## MrCambiata (Feb 17, 2016)

I have the GD-6 and find the strumming very easy to use. Might pull the trigger on this one


----------



## phil_wc (Feb 17, 2016)

Bought, but I have problem with UVI player on Win10 with Cubase. I cause CPU spike quite often when I play. Anyone have same issue?


----------



## Raindog (Feb 17, 2016)

For everyone who hasn´t got this library yet I advise you to instantly buy it for this price. You can´t go wrong. The sound is superb and the strumming engine is the best on the market. UVI is rock solid at least on my Mac.
Just an opinion but based on many guitar libraries I own. This one is the one I use when it comes to strumming.
best regards
Raindog


----------



## goodgrief! (Feb 17, 2016)

I also get cpu spikes with the Bohemian violin on the UVI. But that's with Win 7 in S1. Would be nice to know what's wrong.


----------



## pderbidge (Feb 18, 2016)

I own this as well as most all the other big names and it stands up to all of them really well. I agree with Raindog that the strumming is very good and preferred in many cases. I paid double this price for it and remember, this is a VSTbuzz deal and not your typical developer sale so it is not likely to go for this price again anytime soon if ever. Being able to get this quality of instrument at this price is definitely a good deal.


----------



## goodgrief! (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks guys for your input. I'm certainly not a guitarist, and have had mostly frustration and no satisfaction form another library, so your positive comments make this decision easier.


----------



## SPOTS (Feb 18, 2016)

I'm pretty much on the same boat although I don't have any acoustic guitar lib as of yet. I was seriously considering the AmpleSounds which from anything I could hear and read seem phenomenal (beside the latency trick). As much as I love OT sample libs, their strum engine didn't quite convince me. Now, Sunbird… I don't know which product to pick but I know I will equally use it for strumming and solo.


----------



## SPOTS (Feb 18, 2016)

However one thing that I really don't buy re Ample Sounds demos I gave a listen, is their pitch bending.


----------



## pderbidge (Feb 18, 2016)

goodgrief! said:


> Thanks guys for your input. I'm certainly not a guitarist, and have had mostly frustration and no satisfaction form another library, so your positive comments make this decision easier.


Not to dampen your hopes of what Sunbird can do but if the other library you own is one of the many popular ones mentioned in the VI threads here and you aren't getting the convincing sound you want then I would dare say that getting Sunbird won't magically make it all better. You will still need to learn to either play the instrument like a guitar and not like your playing a piano sound on the keyboard. Or if you don't play very well, like me, then learn to program the instrument well within the midi editor. I still think this is worth adding to your arsenal, if you have the funds, but it won't solve the learning curve that one must go through with Virtual instruments.


----------



## goodgrief! (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the warning! From what I've read on the Forum, I'v managed to get one of 'bottom-of-the-list' guitar vst. So even If this needs learning, I hope I can make it strum like what I hear in my head...


----------



## Maestro77 (Feb 18, 2016)

OMG, I literally JUST bought this 5 minutes ago at full price.


----------



## drumman (Feb 18, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> OMG, I literally JUST bought this 5 minutes ago at full price.



Maybe write to VSTBuzz and/or Acoustic Samples and explain the situation?

A few years ago, I bought a sample library twice (doh!). The company couldn't (well, wouldn't -- and I understand the potential abuse) refund the money, but cordially offered another library of my choosing.


----------



## shakuman (Feb 18, 2016)

I am really confuse to buy this or the new Evolution Modern Nylon AG from Orange Tree Samples!


----------



## LamaRose (Feb 19, 2016)

First Renegade, now Sunbird. Damn, this thing sounds GREAT. Very impressive, guys.


----------



## pderbidge (Feb 20, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> OMG, I literally JUST bought this 5 minutes ago at full price.


Been there. If it's any consolation I paid full price for this one as well a while ago. Still a great library though.


----------



## Vastman (Feb 24, 2016)

Is this falcon compatible?


----------



## emasters (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes - runs in Falcon for me


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 25, 2016)

I got it and I am very happy with it. Half the price....


----------



## drumman (Feb 29, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> I got it and I am very happy with it. Half the price....



Agreed. I'm no guitarist and even I have made this sound decent. Quite happy with it. I've only scratched the surface so far. AND... it looks like there is about a day left on the sale. At half price, I'm even happier.


----------



## Maestro77 (Mar 1, 2016)

drumman said:


> Maybe write to VSTBuzz and/or Acoustic Samples and explain the situation?
> 
> A few years ago, I bought a sample library twice (doh!). The company couldn't (well, wouldn't -- and I understand the potential abuse) refund the money, but cordially offered another library of my choosing.


Update for those who care. Emailed Acoustic Samples and never heard back.


----------



## VSTBuzz (Mar 1, 2016)

Maestro77 said:


> Update for those who care. Emailed Acoustic Samples and never heard back.



Hi Maestro77, drop us an email at [email protected] and we'll give you a coupon for the difference


----------



## Maestro77 (Mar 1, 2016)

VSTBuzz said:


> Hi Maestro77, drop us an email at [email protected] and we'll give you a coupon for the difference


Classy, done!


----------



## drumman (Mar 1, 2016)

Wow, Maestro77, that's good news! Glad it worked out. Classy, indeed.


----------

